
Miniflux: A minimalist and opinionated feed reader - lwhsiao
https://miniflux.app/
======
dev_dull
> _Miniflux is compiled statically without external dependencies, drop the
> binary on your server and you are done._

> _Works only with Postgresql_

There’s a serious need for a pure-go, static compile relational DB. If you’re
thinking you can use SQLite you’ll be mistaken, because it can’t be statically
compiled.

~~~
ronsor
That's plain wrong. I've statically linked SQLite 7 times before.

Edit: and yes, with Go

~~~
dev_dull
With CGO_ENABLED=0? If that’s the case then I’m really interested. Last I
checked it’s not supported[1]

[https://github.com/mattn/go-
sqlite3/issues/384#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/mattn/go-
sqlite3/issues/384#issuecomment-283831645)

~~~
ronsor
Why would you use `CGO_ENABLED=0`

~~~
dev_dull
for A fully static binary that can run on a system without glibc.

